# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Snow Leopard

## hdmi

ju lutem kush mundte me me ndihmue

kam shkarkuar Snow leopard dhe dua te djeg ne dvd 
per ta bere boot.

A mundem qe ta djeg ne 2 dvd pasi madhesia qe ka edhe afersisht 7 gb
dhe 1 dvd nuk eshte e mjaftueshme.
dhe disqe dual layer nuk po gjej kurrkund.

----------

